# Modern Scandinavian Architecture



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Post your favorite examples of that kind of architecture that is mostly present in Norway, Sweden, Finland and Denmark  I don't say this style is unique from the nordic countries, but most architects from this style are from that place and their buildings are also located there. I don't know if they have a name for this style, but for now, it's just Modern Scandinavian 

Some I like:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*MIR* usually delivers good examples of this style. Surprise surprise, they're from Norway.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^


















All pictures from *MIR*.


----------



## lanengons (Dec 2, 2014)

that right,i think so,thanks for your sharing


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

Scandinavia <3


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Lots of irregularly-placed windows and stark triangular-shaped roofs seem to be big features of this style


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ also wooden claddings are usual


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Galro said:


> Development of Laksevåg outside of Bergen:


Community Church Knarvik


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Soon each major swedish city might have a respectable skyscraper.

Stockholm
Tellus tower, 237m









Gothenburg,Karlavagnstornet,230m+









Malmö,Turning torso,190m


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Arken (The Ark)* - Postnord HQ, Solna, Stockholm, Sweden

Architect: BSK Arkitekter – Lise-Lott Söderlund
Built in: 2003 (and still looks nice)

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Arken (The Ark), Postnord HQ, Solna by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tele2 arena* - a 30-45k seat stadium with a retractable roof in Stockholm Globe City, Johanneshov, Stockholm, Sweden.

Architects: White Arkitekter, Arup,
End of construction: August, 2013.


tele2 arena by freddie boy, on Flickr


Tele2 Arena par Joel Edegran, sur Flickr

73135313


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The last two are 10 years apart yet they could have been built at the same time. I love this era...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Triangeln station* (Citytunneln) - one of the few underground railway stations that are a part of the railway tunnel system in Malmö, Sweden.

Architects: Sweco Architects AB, KHR Arkitekter,
End of construction: December, 2010.

Sankt Johannes Kyrka, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Triangeln – Kv. Kaninen, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr

Station Triangeln by torpedia.dk, on Flickr

*St Johannesplan and The Konsthall Square* which is located in Triangeln, Malmö (by White Arkitekter, 2014):










Source: http://www.white.se/en/project/83-st-johannesplan-and-the-konsthall-square.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Emporia* - a large shopping mall located in a new district Hyllie (still under development) in southern Malmö. During the annual World Architecure Awards (WAF) 2013 which take place in Singapore, the shopping mall "Emporia" was proudly rewarded the first prize within the category "Completed building: retail". 

Location: Hyllie, Malmö, Sweden,
Architect: Wingårdh‘s Arkitekter,
Year of completion: 2011.


Hyllie centrum. Vy mot Lindeborg i öst. par Hyllie centrum, sur Flickr

L1008730_v1 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr

Emporia by claustral, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/8638572243/in/photostream/


Molten Blue Emporia by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Shark Fin Emporia by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Molten Emporia I (CV) by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkipse/9057218702/


IMG_5074 by Linnea Delén, on Flickr











Emporia by Jhengru Li, on Flickr











Emporia by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

I Eschers anda, interiör från Hyllie köpcentrum by lahedl, on Flickr

Hyllie district (under construction)

[326/365] Blue city by Haz_man, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think the thread name should be changed to "northern european architecture"

*American School of The Hague expansion, Netherlands, by Kraaijvanger. (2014)*


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nordic Modernism?


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Dolomitenblick Apartment Block, Italy, by Plasma Studio*


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Nordic Modernism?


Maybe just European Modernism :dunno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

You won't see these wooden cabin-style modern buildings outside of Scandinavia, so I've noticed


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually some Nordic architecture looks pretty similar to Japanese architecture,with focus on functionalism and clean simplistic designs. 

JAPAN


----------



## Rida12 (Dec 25, 2014)

Due to snow in there, the architectural design is looking very same by roofs.


----------



## xperia1231 (Jan 12, 2015)

super


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jakriborg* - an example of new urbanism in Skåne County, Sweden:

#jakriborg#hjärup#skåne#sweden#house#hansa#field#green#coulors#summer by tinnaphotography, on Flickr

Jakriborg by arkland_swe, on Flickr

Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr

Jakriborg, Hjärup by gilbertson.nu, on Flickr


----------



## tonttula (Nov 8, 2010)

Two buildings that at least in my mind very well represent one branch of the modern Nordic architecture.

New central library for Helsinki, that should by all accounts be approved late this month, with construction set to start this fall. 


















Finished project by the same Finnish architect office, ALA in Kristiansand, Norway.








Pictures via ALA


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Villa Abborrkroken, Stockholm archipelago, Sweden:

Villa-Abborrkroken-04 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Villa-Abborrkroken-01 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Villa-Abborrkroken-03 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Villa-Abborrkroken-06 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Villa-Abborrkroken-02 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr

Villa-Abborrkroken-05 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic news! The project of the next tallest skyscraper in Scandinavia which is called Karlavagnstornet/Polstjärnan (S.O.M.) and will be constructed in Lindholmen, Gothenburg (Sweden) is *approved*! New height: 265 m., 75 floors. Start of construction: 2016.
Possibly, it will the second tallest skyscraper in the EU (after The Shard) or the tallest one when counting only the number of floors. (Source)









Source

Source: *Göteborgs skrapa får grönt ljus*

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Fantastic news! The project of the next tallest skyscraper in Scandinavia which is called Karlavagnstornet/Polstjärnan (S.O.M.) and will be constructed in Lindholmen, Gothenburg (Sweden) is *approved*! New height: 265 m., 75 floors. Start of construction: 2016.
> Possibly, it will the second tallest skyscraper in the EU (after The Shard) or the tallest one when counting only the number of floors. (Source)
> 
> 
> ...


One more visualisation:









Source


----------



## Raj20 (Mar 2, 2015)

Minimalism can be tasteful or tasteless. Scandinavian minimalism is anything but tasteful.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Niagara* - the new building of Malmö University in Malmö, Sweden:

Niagara by Theolde, on Flickr

Μάλμε [Malmö] - Σουηδία by Mpizelos, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Halmstad library* in Halmstad Halland County, Sweden (2006):

Halmstad public library by Theolde, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of the renovated Stora Hotellet Umeå which was built in 1895 and is located in the central part of Umeå city in northern Sweden.









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

More information: http://www.mynewsdesk.com/se/stylt-...sta-nya-boutiquehotell-ligger-i-umeaa-1083946, http://www.vk.se/1119478/forsta-bilderna-pa-nya-stora-hotellet, http://www.storahotelletumea.se, http://www.expedia.se/Umea-Hotell-S...els-Stora-Hotellet.h7713701.Hotel-Information.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

weird stair...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Juvelen, Uppsala, Sweden*

Juvelen (by Utopia Arkitekter) - the next most sustainable office building in Scandinavia (LEED Platinum Plus Energy) that will be constructed in Uppsala, Sweden. The height of the building will be 30 m., 6 fl. The start of construction is scheduled for the first half of this year.









Source









Source









Source









Source

More information: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1684380.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Zaha Hadid Architects have proposed a project for possible redevelopment of Upplands Väsby station which is located in Upplands Väsby - a bimunicipal locality and the seat of Upplands Väsby Municipality, Stockholm County or Stockohlm metro area, Sweden with 37.594 inhabitants in 2010.
Toda the project reached a new phase, detailed planning. The architects propose a reconstruction of the existing public transportation link and construction of 1000 new apartments with 30000 sq.m. of space for offices/retail nearby.









Source






Source: *Detaljplanen för Järnvägsparken påbörjas*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The view over Niagara/Malmö University (U/C) in Malmö, Sweden from above:









Source


----------



## nasimie (Mar 31, 2015)

1st picture, is very wonderfull architecture, nice pic guys, thank you very much


----------



## Arthinus (Aug 3, 2011)

Great architecture design !


----------



## pjotras (Apr 5, 2015)

*nice i love it*

wowo are u can tell me more about this place ?


----------



## pjotras (Apr 5, 2015)

*i really love it*

wowo are u can tell me more about this place ? please


----------

